# Steffen Kummerer Signature Ran



## ittoa666 (Oct 4, 2010)

BLABBERMOUTH.NET - OBSCURA: RAN Guitars To Create Official STEFFEN KUMMERER Signature Guitar


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 4, 2010)

Sweeeet. He told me he was getting a 7 from them with the exact same specs as his 6 plus a neck pickup, but he didn't say anything about a signature. This is awesome.

Congrats Steffen! You deserve it.


----------



## GeoMantic (Oct 4, 2010)

As pointy as that is, and considering how much I dislike black guitars, that looks pretty badass.

Obscura's great.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 4, 2010)

Also, fuck that is a wicked guitar.


----------



## Xaios (Oct 4, 2010)

Unfortunately the headstock ruins it for me. It looks like someone doing shadow puppets in projector light.


----------



## mickytee (Oct 4, 2010)

pics of his original ran


----------



## MikeH (Oct 4, 2010)

Meh. 

Pretty sweet that he's got a sig, but not my thing.


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 4, 2010)

I hate pointy guitars...but that body looks like a single cut-is, I love it, the headstock is wrong, but the body is sweet.


----------



## terminus (Oct 4, 2010)

That thing is fucking sweet. I saw them play at a festival in the Czech Republic last summer and I remember thinking how awesome his guitar was. Now a seven string? Do want. Also, I almost bought an Ibanez that looked almost exactly like it but pink and purple off someone on craigslist a while back. Anyone know what that is? I'm really regretting not picking it up now.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 4, 2010)

terminus said:


> That thing is fucking sweet. I saw them play at a festival in the Czech Republic last summer and I remember thinking how awesome his guitar was. Now a seven string? Do want. Also, I almost bought an Ibanez that looked almost exactly like it but pink and purple off someone on craigslist a while back. Anyone know what that is? I'm really regretting not picking it up now.



Look up the Ibanez XV500. 

Also, anyone notice this is a Halo shape? 

Halo Custom Guitars, Inc. :: Electric Guitars :: D-SPAWN - Kahler, 6 String


----------



## Razzy (Oct 4, 2010)

The body reminds me of my old washburn hm-5v. Very cool!


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Oct 4, 2010)

You could play some mean smooth jazz on that.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 4, 2010)

he might impale the bassist if he turns too fast.


----------



## ittoa666 (Oct 5, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look up the Ibanez XV500.
> 
> Also, anyone notice this is a Halo shape?
> 
> Halo Custom Guitars, Inc. :: Electric Guitars :: D-SPAWN - Kahler, 6 String



Like someone on blabbermouth said, it looks the most like a hondo h1.


----------



## Static (Oct 5, 2010)

i find it painful to imagine how the thumb would feel up in the higher frets/


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 5, 2010)

Static said:


> i find it painful to imagine how the thumb would feel up in the higher frets/



Just fine, as long as you're not a "thumb hanger".


----------



## jtm45 (Oct 5, 2010)

It's bloody hideous!!!!
Highly unoriginal too (as demonstrated by Ittoa's Hondo pic).

It's one of those pointy guitars that looks like it was designed by a blind, dyslexic 5 year old who'd never seen a guitar before (being blind and all), working from a description of the requirements given to them via mobile phone by a strung out meth addict on his way to score


----------



## Zeromancer (Oct 5, 2010)

Fuck yes. It's as awesome as his first one. He deserves it.


----------



## simonXsludge (Oct 5, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> Meh.
> 
> Pretty sweet that he's got a sig, but not my thing.


^what he said.


----------



## Razzy (Oct 5, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> Like someone on blabbermouth said, it looks the most like a hondo h1.



I used to have one of those. Pity I didn't keep it around. It had no pickups or hardware, and the neck was horribly warped/truss rod was broken, but I always had it in my head that I'd one day get it repaired.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 5, 2010)

That may have been the guitar Steffen had his Ran based off of. You never know. I'll ask him the next time I hear from him.


----------



## bostjan (Oct 5, 2010)

My first guitar was a Hondo.

+1 regarding the headstock looking like a shadow puppet.

Other than that, I guess it's pretty cool.


----------



## pink freud (Oct 5, 2010)

That headstock could be jury rigged into a bottle opener. I approve


----------



## jtm45 (Oct 5, 2010)

bostjan said:


> My first guitar was a Hondo.



Mine too! (a sunburst, flat-top Les Paul type copy) 
Actually mine said 'Hondo II' on the headstock but i'm pretty sure it's the same company.
Wasn't the best guitar in the World (huge understatement) but it was a start and i fuckin' loved it at the time.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Oct 5, 2010)

I like Obscura and I don't really have anything for nor against pointy guitars but IMO this is just overkill and I can't imagine that it'd be comfortable to play but to each his own.


----------



## Hollowman (Oct 5, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look up the Ibanez XV500.
> 
> Also, anyone notice this is a Halo shape?
> 
> Halo Custom Guitars, Inc. :: Electric Guitars :: D-SPAWN - Kahler, 6 String



Actually, It was a Hondo shape they made in the early 80's. a friend of mine had one of them in 86-87.this one is a Hondo


----------



## Razzy (Oct 5, 2010)

Hollowman666 said:


> Actually, It was a Hondo shape they made in the early 80's. a friend of mine had one of them in 86-87.this one is a Hondo
> View attachment 17023


 
Actually, I believe it was a Washburn shape that Hondo ripped off. I used to have one of those Hondos, albeit, it was not in playable condition, but the Washburn HM-20 and HM-5V went into (short) production in 1985 at the latest.

I've got an HM-5V, I might have to take pictures of it for you guys, it's pretty neat.


----------



## Hollowman (Oct 5, 2010)

Razzy said:


> Actually, I believe it was a Washburn shape that Hondo ripped off. I used to have one of those Hondos, albeit, it was not in playable condition, but the Washburn HM-20 and HM-5V went into (short) production in 1985 at the latest.
> 
> I've got an HM-5V, I might have to take pictures of it for you guys, it's pretty neat.



like I said in my post he OWNED it 86-87. but, it was in the shop for about 2 years prior to him buying it so it might have been older than Washburns version. either way it was ugly then and still is now.

Edit: it was made in 83. as far as I can tell thanks to ads. Hondo H1 Lightning Bolt


----------



## EliNoPants (Oct 5, 2010)

well, i sure hope this is remotely affordable, as i fucking love that thing despite normally hating pointy guitars...looks like i need to get off my ass and start saving/whoring to get the rest of the gear i need, because next year should have some sweetass sig model 7's coming out


----------



## Razzy (Oct 5, 2010)

Hollowman666 said:


> like I said in my post he OWNED it 86-87. but, it was in the shop for about 2 years prior to him buying it so it might have been older than Washburns version. either way it was ugly then and still is now.
> 
> Edit: it was made in 83. as far as I can tell thanks to ads. Hondo H1 Lightning Bolt


 
Look man, all I know is that a sexy model played it in Robert Palmer's video for Addicted to Love.


----------



## UGH (Oct 6, 2010)

Ran's quality makes this thing off the charts on my want list. Hope I get to see him with this bad boy in action, in person (hint, hint). Congrats Steffen! Plus, isn't it time to move along from the whole, "You stole the shape of my guitar!" bull-shit. 'Cuz if not, we'd have like, 7 dudes making guitars and that'd be about it.


----------



## sicstynine (Oct 6, 2010)

here's a linkt to the official page btw
OBSCURA - Ran Guitars

i like the white bindings! and...thats about all i guess q: (look wise)
is it just me, or is the Obscura-Logo at the 12-14 frets kinda squeezed?

cheers


----------



## Jontain (Oct 6, 2010)

Like the body shape but for me the headstock kills it


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 6, 2010)

jtm45 said:


> It's bloody hideous!!!!
> Highly unoriginal too (as demonstrated by Ittoa's Hondo pic).
> 
> It's one of those pointy guitars that looks like it was designed by a blind, dyslexic 5 year old who'd never seen a guitar before (being blind and all), working from a description of the requirements given to them via mobile phone by a strung out meth addict on his way to score



Congratulations on two things:

1. That isn't Your signature/custom guitar.

2. Ran are a Polish company who can blatantly rip off any guitar shape they want...They could have done it even if weren't his custom, which again brings me to the point of it being his guitar.


----------



## SamSam (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's based on the Ibanez XV500 as someone else mentioned considering he was playing the Ibby for ages before getting a custom. I don't know if it's the first guitar of that shape or not, but I'm pretty sure that's wear the inspiration came from.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 6, 2010)

jtm45 said:


> It's bloody hideous!!!!
> Highly unoriginal too (as demonstrated by Ittoa's Hondo pic).
> 
> It's one of those pointy guitars that looks like it was designed by a blind, dyslexic 5 year old who'd never seen a guitar before (being blind and all), working from a description of the requirements given to them via mobile phone by a strung out meth addict on his way to score



And those two RG's in your profile picture are original?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 6, 2010)

And the prize for ugliest guitar 2010 goes to Steffen Kummerer!


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 6, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> And the prize for ugliest guitar 2010 goes to Steffen Kummerer!



I think it's awesome. It looks insane in person too.


----------



## mickytee (Oct 6, 2010)

Anthony said:


> And those two RG's in your profile picture are original?



hahaha,  good point


----------



## TMM (Oct 6, 2010)

Not bad... the neck / headstock reminds me of one of these, though:


----------



## EliNoPants (Oct 6, 2010)

TMM said:


> Not bad... the neck / headstock reminds me of one of these, though:



i am certain that it would be possible to attach a bottle opener to the back of the headstock, probably a challenge, but there's gotta be a way to do it...of course if it came with that standard, the model would have to be named the beer shark


----------



## Koshchei (Oct 6, 2010)

Complete the look!


----------



## Dopey Trout (Oct 7, 2010)

Anybody got any idea of retail price for this thing? I know I should hate it, but it's too damn cool D:


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Oct 7, 2010)

All puns aside...I think it looks pretty sharp...


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 15, 2010)

Dopey Trout said:


> Anybody got any idea of retail price for this thing? I know I should hate it, but it's too damn cool D:


 
Steffen told me it will be around 2,400 euros.


----------



## mickytee (Oct 15, 2010)

SamSam said:


> I'm pretty sure it's based on the Ibanez XV500 as someone else mentioned considering he was playing the Ibby for ages before getting a custom. I don't know if it's the first guitar of that shape or not, but I'm pretty sure that's wear the inspiration came from.



why is this a debate?
the hondo body looks EXACTLY the same. the cutaways even end/begin on the same frets. 
the headstock is almost the same.

the XV500 looks SIMILAR, but not exactly the same (like the hondo does)

the guitars he used to play doesnt necessarily have a bearing on the way it looks. it may influence features, i.e. neck profiles/specs and hardware...

bottom line:
ITS A HONDO COPY


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 15, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Look up the Ibanez XV500.
> 
> Also, anyone notice this is a Halo shape?
> 
> Halo Custom Guitars, Inc. :: Electric Guitars :: D-SPAWN - Kahler, 6 String



Actually, it goes back further than that, to the JTG Infinity (and Infinox), and the Hondo H-1 clone of it:

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/25724-jtg-infinity.html


----------



## OrsusMetal (Oct 15, 2010)

There is actually a Hondo model out there with the same headstock. The little point under the low E tuner is gone. I found it when I was searching for them awhile back. So there is a Hondo model out there that IS exactly the same as his 6, minus electronics.


----------



## Double A (Oct 15, 2010)

Obscura is awesome, this guitar unfortunately is not. :/


----------



## cyril v (Oct 15, 2010)

I like it except for the headstock... I actually got my Xiphos when I was originally popping wood over his first guitar.


----------



## xxxyyy (Oct 15, 2010)

Yeah... I like the guitar, but the headstock is horrible.

What about the frets? Dunlop 6130...he likes small frets.


----------



## Abiogenesis (Oct 15, 2010)

OrsusMetal said:


> Steffen told me it will be around 2,400 euros.



Ran surely builds awesome guitars but 2400 euros for an effin' black guitar with emg is crazy.


----------



## mickytee (Oct 15, 2010)

OrsusMetal said:


> There is actually a Hondo model out there with the same headstock. The little point under the low E tuner is gone. I found it when I was searching for them awhile back. So there is a Hondo model out there that IS exactly the same as his 6, minus electronics.



exactly! well there you go!
its a hondo replica, not an ibanez replica


----------



## deathscar (Oct 17, 2010)

Look at the pictures... how the hell are you supposed to go past the twelth fret with that neck joint??


----------



## Bigfan (Oct 17, 2010)

Gotta underhand it, mang.


----------



## sound-byte (Oct 17, 2010)

the obscura logo absolutely ruins it


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 17, 2010)

sound-byte said:


> the obscura logo absolutely ruins it



It's his guitar, You cock.


----------



## Jakke (Oct 20, 2010)

Think that headstock inverted.... Just think about it...

Pure awesomeness


----------



## guitar4tw (Oct 20, 2010)

Too extreme for my taste, but a nice axe regardless. RAN surely make some quality stuff...


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Oct 20, 2010)

I feel like their should be a slight left cutaway, But only on that green one someone posted, the one OP posted is beast.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 20, 2010)

Abiogenesis said:


> Ran surely builds awesome guitars but 2400 euros for an effin' black guitar with emg is crazy.



Because 3000 Euro for a guitar with an oil finish, and Kent Armstrong pickups has so much more value.


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 1, 2013)

Saw these guys recently and was blown away. Steffen's guitar is absolutely sick. It is actually not all black, there is a little more in the guitar its just hard to really see it because of the lighting. 

Real shame Ran don't sell these on a regular basis, I fell in love with the shape.


----------



## Churchie777 (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Workhorse (Dec 6, 2013)

LMAO man, that's hilarious. 

Just wanted to find out more about his amazing looking guitar, it was so weird and when I googled it - this came up.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 6, 2013)

For anyone that cares Steffan has stopped using 7 strings and is just sticking to 6s now. He said he doesn't like the feel of them live. He had 3-4 of this model in 6 with him on the DTA tour.

Christian still uses 7 though and will be on the new album.


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 9, 2013)

I am pretty sure Steffen will be using the 7 in the studio?


----------



## Basti (Dec 9, 2013)

Saw them live too, awesome show and cool guitars. Christian's glowy Ibanez is wicked


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Dec 9, 2013)

Workhorse said:


> I am pretty sure Steffen will be using the 7 in the studio?



He played the 7 string songs with a 6 which was strange. His parts in the new song was all on a 6 aswell so I'm fairly sure he won't be using one in the studio. Unless its a song that they won't be playing live.


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 9, 2013)

Basti said:


> Saw them live too, awesome show and cool guitars. Christian's glowy Ibanez is wicked



Muenzner is an absolute boss in general. I was blown away by how tight he was, at least at my show. I really liked his 7 string RGD, looked ....ing awesome.


----------



## DoomJazz (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm late to the party but that thing is METAL.


----------



## Workhorse (Dec 9, 2013)

Hollowman said:


> Actually, It was a Hondo shape they made in the early 80's. a friend of mine had one of them in 86-87.this one is a Hondo
> View attachment 17023



Believe it or not my uncle had one of those. It sounded absolutely rubbish. I like the shape a lot, albeit Steffens Ran is much larger - I am fairly certain this is the model he liked and decided to make his signature model. 

Reminds of Chuck Schuldiner in a way, that man.


----------



## maxxmarco (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello to everyone,
According you JTG INFINITY and HONDO H1 DEATH DAGGER have the same dimensions?
Looking the pictures in the web,the HONDO H1 seems more pointy but it can be only my impression for the different guitars positions in the pictures.


----------



## Skullet (Mar 4, 2014)

Holy Necro bump !


----------



## p0ke (Mar 6, 2014)

I don't usually like this kind of spikey guitars (I absolutely hate BC Rich Warlocks etc. and their other random spikeballs ), but I think this one looks awesome  Yep, the headstock is a little off, but it wouldn't stop me from buying one 



Skullet said:


> Holy Necro bump !



Oh crap  Seems like a double necrobump too


----------

